
WhatsApp is headed for a 72-hour blackout in Brazil - guilhermetk
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/2/11567358/brazil-whatsapp-blackout-court-order-encryption
======
guilhermetk
same thing happened last december:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10749129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10749129)

